# Playing a Trio show on Wednesday, October 20th starting at 9:30pm (Downtown Toronto)



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hey folks! 

I'll be playing a trio show this Wednesday at Bar Cathedral (54 The Esplanade) and if you're in the mood for some music, it would be awesome if you could come down  It's a PWYC show but even having your support would be fantastic. 










My friend Alex will be opening at 9:30pm and I'll go on with my band around 10:15pm. It's gonna be a bunch of original tunes plus a few covers. Here's some of the gear that I'll be using (the strat, the Two-Rock and the pedalboard)

Hope to see you there if you can make it out 










And in case you're wondering, here's one of my songs so you can get the vibe of my music -


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Nice board.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Okay Player said:


> Nice board.


Thank you! 😀


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Break a leg!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Chito said:


> Break a leg!


Haha will do!


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

Sounds good man, have a great show (am in Montreal otherwise I'd go!)


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

alphasports said:


> Sounds good man, have a great show (am in Montreal otherwise I'd go!)


Thank you so much! I really appreciate the support either way


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

That's my dream strat color scheme and config right there. I might just appear, I dig the tune...


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

superfly said:


> That's my dream strat color scheme and config right there. I might just appear, I dig the tune...


I hear ya! I still can't thank @Strung_Out enough for selling it to me. I've recorded with it so much and also written songs on it. It plays so well! 

And yeah, I hope to see you there


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

I miss that strat. Glad it went to a good home though @Sunny1433


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Strung_Out said:


> I miss that strat. Glad it went to a good home though @Sunny1433


Thanks man


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Happening tonight guys 😀


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

sounds great! music, voice, melody all great and sounds original too. my compliments!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Slooky said:


> sounds great! music, voice, melody all great and sounds original too. my compliments!


thank you so much!! I really appreciate that


----------

